# Natural Planet Instacure #1 Question



## gltrap54 (Dec 11, 2014)

I have a 14 oz bag of cure that is unopened......... It has turned yellow in color & I'm wondering if it's still OK to use........ Anyone experience this? TIA!


----------



## jp61 (Dec 11, 2014)

I would definitely not use it. Never experienced what you've described.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2014)

It is fine.....  The dye has been compromised from light or heat or something....   You can't compromise Sodium Nitrite when storing it in a home in a sealed container...   Store it in the dark, in a cool place....   I wrap mine in foil as an added safety precaution....  Don't want the grandkids finding it...


----------



## jp61 (Dec 11, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> It is fine.....



Not being a smart butt.... how do you know it's fine?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2014)

JP61 said:


> Not being a smart butt.... how do you know it's fine?



What could happen to it, that would change it from sodium nitrite to some other molecular compound...   that's like saying, "If you leave your salt  (sodium chloride)  in the kitchen cabinet it won't be salt and will change to something else"....

The natural color of sodium nitrite is "yellowish"....    It is hygroscopic and will absorb moisture from the air....   It needs to be sealed tightly and probably kept in a light free container to avoid the dye from breaking down....

When you add it to a liquid, brine as an example, it is still sodium nitrite and perfectly good for curing meats...


----------



## ak1 (Dec 11, 2014)

As  Dave says. It's good. All you're seeing is the dye breaking down. Don't worry about it.


----------



## jp61 (Dec 11, 2014)

Considering the main reason for its use, price per/lb, I would by some new cure.

I'm not a chemist nor do I have a crystal ball.....  "to each his own".


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2014)

JP61 said:


> Considering the main reason for its use, price per/lb, I would by some new cure.
> I'm not a chemist nor do I have a crystal ball.....  "to each his own".



Well, Since I worked in a Quality Assurance / Technical Department Laboratory for 27 years, you can probably take what I say however you want....   I'm not in the habit of giving out "bad" advice...   I do make errors on occasion....   but I will correct them with an explanation when that happens....   There is no need for any corrections on this thread....


----------



## gltrap54 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks so much folks! While I've been a meat smoker for decades, it's only recently I've started wet curing  fresh hams. General consensus seems to be in favor of using it, so that's what I'll do..... My first bag of cure was Uncle Jed's & I just finished it today (2-20# hams). It has been in the same spice cabinet as the Natural Planet cure & has remained pink........ sooo I was reluctant to use the Natural Planet that's unopened, but yellow......


----------



## jp61 (Dec 11, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Well, Since I worked in a Quality Assurance / Technical Department Laboratory for 27 years, you can probably take what I say however you want.... I'm not in the habit of giving out "bad" advice... I do make errors on occasion.... but I will correct them with an explanation when that happens.... There is no need for any corrections on this thread....


Dave, I do respect your opinion(s).

I just don't understand how anyone can be so sure of a critical product's quality/effectiveness they've never seen, inspected or know anything of its past other than it turned yellow. Obviously for some reason the OP's cure isn't normal. The reason for it may very well be what you have stated. Could there be any other reason(s)?


----------



## ak1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Let me put it this way.  What you have is salt, and sodium nitrite. These chemical compounds are stable. Heck, if you could find some 1000 yrs old.... still good, they don't change. Now, the pink colour that is added is a vegetable dye. It can change, but that doesn't matter because the salt doesn't allow bacteria to grow, that's why we use it as a cure. Look, if you're not comfortable... toss it. You have a choice. You came here and asked for advice.

Oh wait, you weren't the one asking.  Sorry, my bad.


----------



## jp61 (Dec 12, 2014)

AK1 said:


> Oh wait, you weren't the one asking.  Sorry, my bad.



Nobody is perfect. You're forgiven!


----------



## gltrap54 (Dec 13, 2014)

Dayuum.... Rough forum here!!!! LOL It's the Christmas shopping that has everyone pissed off... Bawahahah...


----------



## timberjet (Dec 13, 2014)

I have a question. Is this natural planet cure the one that is made from celery extract or is it actually cure #1? I have seen somewhere there is a company selling sodium free cure. Just curious. I suppose I could google it. I did, never mind. Sorrry


----------



## jp61 (Dec 13, 2014)

gltrap54 said:


> Dayuum.... Rough forum here!!!! LOL It's the Christmas shopping that has everyone pissed off... Bawahahah...










  Not pi$$ed at this end.

To whom it may concern..... Merry Christmas! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











  I hope the cure didn't turn yellow for the same reason snow does...... bad doggie!


----------

